# Second wrist sprain in 7 mo/ old Vizsla



## Mogwai (Jun 6, 2017)

Our little guy came home with a limp today when picking him up at doggy day care. The first time was about 2 weeks ago. They told us he was running with some other dogs and slipped and began to whimper and limp. Similar to other posts we moved every joint, put pressure everywhere and couldn't physically cause any response. Despite this he let out a few whimpers the first day or two when jumping off the couch or getting too excited. We kept him home for about a week and he returned to his normal self without any limp. 

When picking him up from doggy day care today they told me he attempted to jump over 8 dogs rather then waiting his turn to get in the door and slipped when landing. It is the opposite wrist, but he seams a little more reluctant to bear weight at this time. Again, I cant get him to elicit a response to movement or pressure, but he does have some pain when trying to walk. 

I'm going to go with the same routine of keeping him calm and safe for the next few days but I was curious if other people have had similar, recurrent issues. Is this related to growth and "sensitive joints" as some have said? Is there any role for glucosamine/ supplements? Is it possible that doggy day care is too much activity at his age? (no problems for the first few months we have taken him there daily). 

Sorry for the long winded post but I have a great appreciation for this forum and all the vizsla owners who post. 

Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might want to ask your breeder, or vet if they feel there is a need for it.
Puppies leap before they think.
It's not uncommon for them to get some lumps, and bumps along the way. 
Good thing they normally heal fast too.


----------

